# Any way of blocking flashing ads on this site?



## Favourini

Hello, 
Every time I look up a word on this site, I have to physically cover the top right corner of the screen with my hand because there is always a flashing advert there. This is in addition to the flashing banner ad. I find it almost impossible to read the first set of definitions with something flashing in my eyes. I imagine this would be even more problematic for people who get migraines or epilepsy. 

Does anyone know if there is any way of blocking these horrible adverts? I can live with normal adverts, but flashing adverts make it almost impossible to read, or to concentrate. 

Otherwise it is a great site. 
Thanks


----------



## Kutchiloo

I don't get that!  Can you block pop-ups on your pc or anything?


----------



## Favourini

It is a mac...also I'm based in Spain, so that may make a difference. 

I already block pop-ups, but these adverts are not pop-ups, they are built into the page. I think this is how advertisers are getting round the pop-up blockers. 

I think you can get software that blocks all adverts, but the trouble with this is that editorial pictures and video are blocked as well. What I'm really after is something that you could turn on when you need it. 
Flashing adverts are a particular problem with text-based sites like this one, where you are needing to concentrate on one part of one page for some time, rather than just flicking around.


----------



## Kutchiloo

I'm in Spain too!  But I don't get them, as far as I know I don't have that software, I'm on windows though.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

How to block them?  _Please_ click "report an inappropriate ad" and follow the directions to send me a screenshot of the ad.  Tell me that is is blinking or making sound or whatever, and I will probably get rid of the ad for you and everybody who lives in your country.

Mike


----------



## Antpax

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to block them?  _Please_ click "report an inappropriate ad" and follow the directions to send me a screenshot of the ad.  Tell me that is is blinking or making sound or whatever, and I will probably get rid of the ad for you and everybody who lives in your country.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,

I will try to catch it, but it is a Carrefour one.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I'll ask around about an ad from them.


----------



## jann

If anyone needs more info about taking a screen capture, etc. -->  dictionary advertisements


----------



## Favourini

Thanks a lot for all the replies - I didn't realise you could report an ad as "inappropriate" simply because it was flashing (I thought it had to have explicit content or something!). I've just looked and I'm now getting a Carrefour ad - it's much less irritating and flashy than the one earlier today which was about English tutors...anyway if I get any more bad ones I'll do a screenshot and report it.  Thanks again...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi Favourini

You can also install some add-on which block ads without blocking videos, you may choose which component to be blocked or not. (for example adblock on firefox).


----------



## jann

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi Favourini
> 
> You can also install some add-on which block ads without blocking videos, you may choose which component to be blocked or not. (for example adblock on firefox).


This is true.

However, please understand that running a website -- especially a big one like WordReference -- costs money.  The revenue stream that allows the WR forums and dictionaries to stay online (free of charge for all users) comes from advertising on the site.  If everyone blocks ads, WR will not be viable.  Everyone sees dictionary ads, but you only see ads in the forums when you're not signed in.  

Really, the best way to deal with obnoxious ads in the dictionaries is to report them.  Mike doesn't want those ads here, and he will block them.  Ads may be "obnoxious" because of objectionable content, flashing text or animations, expanding/roll-over features, video or sound, etc... anything that you don't want to see when using the dictionary! 

PS.  I myself use ad blocking software.  But I have added an exception for WR (so I see ads in the dictionaries)... and also for several other sites whose free content I depend on.


----------



## mkellogg

I really would like to encourage you all to help me keep irritating ads off the site.  Whenever you see an ad that bothers you, report it.  I read the reports nearly every morning and often take action to get rid of the ads. (I don't always respond to the person reporting the ad, but I do read the reports.)

So again, please do us all a favor by reporting these ads.

Mike


----------



## sighthoundlover

Mike, normaly I tolerate ads on Word Reference but today one appeared that literally comes back about every 5 seconds.  i can't even finish the page I'm reading.  Never seen anything like it before.  It is in Spanish and is an ad for the US postal service.  It seriously makes me NOT want to use word reference.  Can you fix it?


----------



## mkellogg

A flashing USPS ad? That really doesn't make much sense and I wonder if it is really from the postal service. Anyway, if the ad has a blue triangle in one  of the corners, click it to report it. Also, get a screenshot and maybe a click-through URL and send it to forums@ email address. We will try to track it down and ban it.

For the record, flashing ads like that are not allowed on WR, but it is somewhat automated and some get through.


----------



## jann

For more detailed, step-by-step instructions --> report an advertisement


----------

